# Ozark & Cherokee Central Railway



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Trip around the main line of the O&CCGRR.

http://www.youtube.com/embed/Nt4EFEE-h40" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Henson 
Nice ride


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Great ride around the layout.. Nice wide clear video to..







*


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure a fast trip Henson. That hi-def wide angle view is pretty neat, may have to invest in one. You must have a long layout, plenty of room for that mine kit you bought from me! 
See you next year at Marty's.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, I have about 600 ft. main line and a little over 500 in sidings and yard. The shots were made with a Bloggie our son got us for Christmas just to take railroad pictures with
and very easy to upload to YouTube.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice! 

Henson, do you have a sketch of the track plan you can post? 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 29 Sep 2011 10:34 PM 
Nice! 

Henson, do you have a sketch of the track plan you can post? 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I don't know what happen to my above post. Tryed to edit and it still didn;t show up. 

No Greg, I don't something I need to do sometime.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's an impressive "run", I just like to see the "schematic", even if it's a not-to scale sketch. 

Nice job.... I viewed it a couple of times. 

Greg


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Very nice ride Henson, what model of Bloggie do you have? 

Dale


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dale, I have a Sony Bloggie MHS-PM5


----------

